#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  [RP]幻獸之境討論區

## BOSS

不管是什麼有關幻獸之境問題都可以討論
劇情 角色 任務 寫作的方法   甚至是提供寶貴的意見
玩家或是觀眾都可以流言喲 :-D 

先來問個問題
大家對巴茲(Boss)這個角色的看法是?你會喜歡他嗎?

----------


## BGs

給大家一些建議。

既然有[商店街]的存在，那就必須要隨時注意自己控制的角色身上有多少錢、已經用掉了多少。(錢用不完雖然不錯，但這樣似乎就沒有使用錢的必要了)

每次開始寫的時候最好在文章之前注記一下控制角色當時所處的地點、時間；結束的時候再注記一次，並且作確認。(儘可能不要發生一個任務解了很久，可是時間卻似乎一點都沒有改變的現象)
若有必要，每個任務的轉折點都作一次注記。

在地圖上行走的時候要考慮移動速度以及所花費的時間。

定期確認其他角色與自己的互動關係。

定期檢閱自己之前所寫的是否與當前的劇情有所矛盾，如果是的話，可以選擇修改之前的部份以銜接整個故事或乾脆[砍掉重練](重新再寫一篇)

大概就這樣吧……

啊，還有，底下是一些困惑我的問題：
學生宿舍有設定房號或地址這種東西嗎？有沒有警衛？
學業是採考試晉級制度還是學分研修制度？有沒有分必修課程以及選修課程？
是否有社團，社團有專門活動的空間嗎？
有沒有設定行政機關(總務處、教務處……)？
整個RP開始的時間是開學當天嗎？九月初？
有[學期行事曆]這種東西嗎？
老師們在課堂上有沒有做過自我介紹以及學期教學實施目標？
大家應該不是同一個年級吧？還是說……

*********

Boss？感覺個性還沒有很明顯。(印象中大多是被動的狀態)

----------


## 幻貓

回答BGs大大的「最後一個問題」~
年級有不一樣的，就是我所掌控的前田幻，他是二年級轉學生~
〈迷：好吧‧‧‧其他問題呢？〉
〈幻：這個~交給故事設定的獸來解釋吧~我只是個rp小作家~〉

----------


## 豹冰

唔...BGS大的問題如果沒有人有意見的話~我在人物篇討論串裡的校史篇一並做設定好了~
今天天亮以前應該能打好....

----------


## BOSS

> 在地圖上行走的時候要考慮移動速度以及所花費的時間。


目前的任務都是當天來回即可
如果以後有任務需要長時間的話
在接任務的時候會有另外說明




> 學生宿舍有設定房號或地址這種東西嗎？有沒有警衛？


宿舍的話是一人一間....我的好像爆掉了= =
學生感應卡上的卡號就是房號(例:Boss的房號444-4 就是4樓的444號)




> 是否有社團，社團有專門活動的空間嗎？


有社團也有社團教室   有時候也會舉辦活動
學校本身也會有大型活動




> 有沒有設定行政機關(總務處、教務處……)？


行政機關都在行政大樓  位於教學區旁邊  任務也是要到那裡去接或委託




> 整個RP開始的時間是開學當天嗎？九月初？


RP開始於開學第2天   Boss晚到




> 老師們在課堂上有沒有做過自我介紹以及學期教學實施目標？


每個老師的教學風格不一樣 大部分都會有 




> 大家應該不是同一個年級吧？還是說……。


不同年級~




> Boss？感覺個性還沒有很明顯。(印象中大多是被動的狀態)


我的功力不足?Boss加油吧~

----------


## Michile

大概來整理一下各個角色的性格…有誤或是想試圖轉型的請指正，定案後放到
角色欄方便後續參考?(以文章中出現的為評斷標準)

巴茲(Boss)：
　　平時天真、容易害羞。被突如其來的事件搞得很錯愕，前期幾乎是『呆』
過去的…不過戰鬥中卻是值得信賴的好伙伴。

前田：
　　天資奇佳的獨行俠，平時雖冷靜，但遇到無法處理或不如己意的事件容易
自亂方寸。存有不為人知、不知何時會爆發的黑暗面，令他相當困惑。

炎遺：
　　容易衝動的火爆小子，性格暴躁易怒且不喜認輸，報復心態強烈。對於被
他認定為朋友的人會相當重視，在他的字典中沒有『背叛』二字。對於別人問
他的身世背景會相當感冒。

夜：
　　雙面人格的冷酷型，情感不易在臉上表達，非常冷靜沉著。

月：
　　雙面人格的陰險型，以笑顏論是最能在他臉上看到千奇百怪的各式笑容。
好玩且喜支配他人。

獥：
　　容易認命的被差遣者，善良，有時卻不夠細心而容易捅出大麻煩。
　　
米契爾：　　　
　　笑口常開，卻陰晴不定，但出發點是對學生關心而不喜強迫他人，平時相
當溫和善良，但出現違規事件時卻絕不手軟。學生對他的看法有相當兩極化的
看法：守法的視他為天使，而不安份的則視他為煞星而躲避，而在學校之間傳
有一個別號『法官』（？）。是被公認的笑面虎而本人並不願意承認。

米里斯：
　　單純而善良的大傢伙，樂觀開放但思考過於直接，容易跟不上思路敏捷的
角色。戰鬥本能相當強，且在此時的反應相當快速和靈活。

另外有名學生(柴克…Lion扮演的吧?)始終下落不明，翹課還是沒辦入學XD?

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

TO幻貓：

關於個人基本屬性的要在0080vs0083先生的開的人物表更改，或是把我這篇個性簡介也一起轉到人物表那篇…

沒有所謂的巧合，因為這一切都是必然的…(謎：搞屁啊!學什麼郁子…)
不過從別人的接寫文章來推斷可能的情節走向和人物性格，也算是考驗寫作者的功力吧?不過有些人的個性就不太會抓，我還是要多多努力：P

問怎會給我接手?應該是看到你的接寫，第六感就告訴我會這麼做了…@@

PS.
0080vs0083這個名字好拗口…有沒有什麼比較方便的稱呼OTZ

----------


## 瘋虎

恩.....在炎遺的部分追加
重視友情不容許他人的背叛~對於別人問他的身世背景相當敏感![這再之後RP到某一段落時會解釋~~~如感的到那個時間的話~~XD]

----------


## 幻貓

補充‧‧‧
情緒除了暴燥外，起伏也超大
過不久會出現前田的黑暗面，他也為此困惑
屬性之前忘了打‧‧正常狀態是火，黑暗狀態是闇

感言：
我們的默契搭配得真好，好多內容都跟我想的一樣~
〈米契爾大大怎麼知道前田會給你接手啊~XD〉

----------


## BOSS

那就叫我巴茲唄~(死)
Michile.E大大的這篇就借我轉貼到人物介紹吧


巴茲    :Twisted Evil:  你就繼續惡搞下去吧~~


這個世界沒有什麼偶然   有的......只是必然~~~~郁子(大心)
超喜歡郁子大姐的啦 :-D

----------


## Michile

(其實有點忘了是叫侑子還是郁子…)(被毆)
不過她的個性我的確實很喜歡X3

不過不需要稱呼我大大啦…裝熟一點如何?
小巴巴?小幻?(被踢爆)

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~之後的發展會變成炎遺和巴茲聯手?[炎遺已經到巨大史來姆那了~~~XD]
我先再這把炎一的招是都打出來~~以免到時大大們不知有哪些可以用~

----------


## 瘋虎

冷‧凝‧冰---由夜月之狼那出的點子~可以把周遭水氣朝敵人那爆發開來
冰精之錐 依血緣之契約助我穿梭空間之力吧 水界穿影---常用的影身招數~因為是用冰晶錐裡所存的魔力所以幾乎不號魔
霧化---被詛咒後所衍生出來的招式
移動.目標xx.安全碼xxx ---以物品來舜移的簡咒
冰錐化劍---以冰晶錐的寒冰之力和可碩性所化成的玄寒劍
詛咒八解---童年時的詛咒,每開一個都可以開啟被封印的淺能和魔力,但會有一定失去理智的機率[目前可以開兩道]開到越後面淺能就越多但失去理智得機率就越大!

----------


## 豹冰

那....那是魔法系列的八門遁甲嗎= ="
開到第八門會死的武術喔= =+

而且我發現......
巴茲是機器人~!!!!!!XDXDDXDDD
堅信......
不過...RP中我就繼續當笨蛋好了：P

突然想到一個絕招....
讓誰不小心把米腸的包包打飛~
然後他就會爆走......= =+
＜暗之紋章．禁之章．腐影殺＞!!!
(有看過秀逗魔導士的說不定有聽過這招= =+)

母體當作吃太多草莓變成以草莓為核心的粉紅色草莓果醬史萊姆如何>w<~
打敗他唯一的方法就是吃掉他~而且要吃乾淨XD
或是...天使史萊姆?幽靈史萊姆?(打飛)XD

----------


## 瘋虎

=口="當初沒想到說會和火影的東西卡在一起=口="
[音為是靈機一動想到的XD]
PS:今天感冒= =+稱現在上傳PR嘿嘿~~~~[哈呿~]

----------


## BOSS

巴茲不是機器人呀~~~~~
他也是有血有肉的喲
雖然有一點特別........

小巴巴呀....真不錯
不過我年紀不小了呢(爆)

----------


## Michile

對了小巴巴…(繼續裝熟OTZ\)

剛才想到了一些關於場地法術的規則，想加入在設定裡… 
不知道適不適合…^^;; 

有興趣聽聽嗎?還是依現況而言，不要加入太多規則比較好?

----------


## BOSS

貼上來吧~~~小EE(爆)
老實說我之前的設定有點凌亂
來個補強也不錯

----------


## 瘋虎

=W=""正在打炎遺和巨大史來母對打的過程中~~~XD
對了!炎遺可以用魔法次數的計算要怎魔算阿^^"[因為都是平常存在冰晶錐裡阿...]
還請0080vs0083 解說一下哩~~感謝^O^~

----------


## Michile

【法術的世界】－　一個科技與魔法並存的時代

　　　　　一般而言，魔法被視為皇家貴族的專利，如魔法書、魔法武器和魔法道具等
　　　　　，對於一般人是遙不可及的。雖然也是會有例外，不過畢竟還是極少數，例
　　　　　如被大法師認為有資質的平民小孩有時候也會被收為徒弟。 

　　　　　魔法大致可分為六大屬性，而這六大屬性各有相對應的屬性與之相剋，關係
　　　　　如下： 

　　　　　風←→地
　　　　　火←→水 
　　　　　光←→暗

　　　　　基本上一個法術的施法時間最短為6秒，在施法期間內必須專注，不得分心分
　　　　　心或中斷，也就是不能受到攻擊。有效距離為20公尺。 

　　　　　釋放法術的人，以法術士而言，智力11就可釋放基本法術，攻擊傷害為力量11
　　　　　持刀戰士的1.5倍，當你智力12時即為力量12持刀戰士的1.5倍，依此類推。牧
　　　　　師法術比照辦理。 

　　　【法術進階】 
　　　　　以智力(睿智)11為基準，每提升2點即可進階一次法術威力。
　　　　　當智力(睿智)13時，在施法前可以將原本的法術昇級，施法時間在加6秒，但
　　　　　傷害為原來的2.5倍且有效距離+10公尺。 

　　　　　假設基本法術的傷害是10 有效距離是20公尺 施法6秒 
　　　　　那智力(睿智)13時升級過傷害是25 有效距離是30公尺 施法12秒 
　　　　　智力(睿智)15時升級過傷害是62.5 有效距離是40公尺 施法18秒 

　　　【法術士與牧師的差別】 
　　　　　法師施法一定要透過詠唱，而牧師只需在心中向神起導； 
　　　　　法師只要經過學習後，每種屬性的法術都可能習得，而牧師只會他信仰的神所
　　　　　代表的屬性。
　　　　　法師每日可施法的次數為智力值；牧師則為睿智的1.5倍(小數點進位)。



【術士法術】－　以智慧創造奇跡

　　　　　運用自身對於魔法世界的知識，將能量釋放的方式，算是這個世界
　　　　　之中最為基本，也最廣為人知的法術。一個高階的法術師有能力馴
　　　　　服一只龍，或是瞬間毀滅半徑五十公里內的軍隊。但一天有限量的
　　　　　施法次數不允許他們恣意地施放咒術。（一天內的施法次數為施法
　　　　　者自身的智力值。）

　　　　　術士法術的特點在於他們對於地型的依賴性相當少，只需要一點塵
　　　　　埃就可以為他們創造巨石柱，一滴水露就可以放射致命的冰錐，更
　　　　　別提他們能夠在雪原釋放出有如烈獄一般的炙熱火球。

【牧師法術】－　虔誠的傳道者

　　　　　若要說法術士是以智慧創造奇跡，那這一群牧師們就是靠信仰來製
　　　　　造神蹟。他們受著層層教條的約束與信仰的規範，並且將傳道奉為
　　　　　終生的目標。光的信徒們可以利用光的力量來驅走黑暗，並且讓人
　　　　　體重新獲得活力；而暗的使徒們也能利用黑暗之力來詛咒他們所認
　　　　　定的邪惡，並且在黑暗中讚頌著生命的可貴。

　　　　　牧師法術的特點在於他們只能完全信奉一個神祇，而他們所信奉的
　　　　　神祇會是他們所有法術力量的來源。若他們的神祇是帶來光明的，
　　　　　那麼他們就永遠無法接近黑暗；反之，他們若信奉黑暗的神祇，他
　　　　　們可能會被光明視為敵人並加以驅趕。

　　　　　此外，他們能夠施放神蹟的次數為自身睿智值的1.5次。
　　　　　(小數點進位)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

以上是根據小巴茲之前所定下的法術規則整理出來的。

----------


## Michile

這些是和場地息息相關法術設定，如果覺得不好的話再跟我說，我把這段卡掉＾＾”
如果採用的話我就會在角色欄那裡再做一下調整囉＠＠”
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

【精靈術】－　感應精靈力量的通靈者

　　　　　和牧師與神靈信仰的關係相似，可以利用向精靈溝通與祈禱的方式
　　　　　將能量釋放或將精靈具體化，由於不似牧師的單一神祇信仰，而是
　　　　　與場地所屬的氣息有絕對的關係，在該場地中存有地型影響精靈的
　　　　　屬性和種類，通常以輔助法術的效果較為常用。（一天內的施法次
　　　　　數等同牧師信仰之祈禱術的次數，即施法者的睿智１．５倍）。

　　　　　精靈法術的特點在於釋放能量類的各種精靈術，威力不取決於施法
　　　　　者的睿智，而是該場地範圍之中，對應該屬性精靈所佔有的該屬性
　　　　　場地百分比。

　　　　　風屬性取決於當時風的強度，不在總合百分比的計算範圍內。
　　　　　天候狀況會被地型影響，但與場地屬性分開計算。

　　　　　沙漠地型的砂地會因溫度改變屬性，日間為火，夜晚為地。

　　　　　開放式建築物區域內無法使用【風】以外的場地屬性，而封閉式建
　　　　　築物內無法使用【暗】以外的任何屬性。

　　　　　施法的條件只需要能和精靈溝通，而精靈是中立的一群，對於能和
　　　　　祂們進行溝通的心靈澄淨者都會視為朋友而進行幫助，不論是妖精
　　　　　或是獸人。

　　　　　固定法術威力：效果20　Ｘ（半徑50公尺內屬性場地百分比Ｘ２）
　　　　　　　　　　　　（施法時間固定9秒）

　　　　　　　　ex.晴朗早晨的森林：
　　　　　　　　　　森林(地60%)+湖泊(水40%)
　　　　　　　　　　風(強度10%)
　　　　　　　　　　日光(光75%)+陰影(暗25%)
　　　　　　　　　　　　→威力：地24；水16；風4；光30；暗10。

　　　　　　　　　 日曬的沙漠：　
　　　　　　　　　　沙漠(火85%)+石礫(地15%)
　　　　　　　　　　風(強度30%)
　　　　　　　　　　日光(光95%)+陰影(暗5%)
　　　　　　　　　　　　→威力：火34；地6；風12；光38；暗2。

　　　　　　　　　 夜間的狂風沙漠：
　　　　　　　　　　沙漠(地85%)+石礫(地15%)
　　　　　　　　　　風(強度70%)
　　　　　　　　　　星月(光15%)+夜(暗85%)
　　　　　　　　　　　　→威力：地40；風28；光6；暗34。

　　　　　　　　　 陰雨的城鎮：
　　　　　　　　　　(場地屬性Ｘ)
　　　　　　　　　　風(強度45%)
　　　　　　　　　　雨(水75%)+陰天(光10%+暗15%)
　　　　　　　　　　　　→威力：風18；水30；光4；暗6。

　　　　　　　　　 陰暗的牢房：
　　　　　　　　　　(場地屬性Ｘ)
　　　　　　　　　　(風Ｘ)
　　　　　　　　　　暗室(暗100%)
　　　　　　　　　　　　→威力：暗40。

　　　　　召喚時，維持時間與召喚者的睿智有關。
　　　　　召喚時間：睿智乘以5的分鐘數。
　　　　　　　　　　ex.睿智12－維持時間60分鐘。

　　　　　可以使用的屬性以睿智的程度來計算：
　　　　　　　　　　睿智11→地、風
　　　　　　　　　　睿智13→地、水、風
　　　　　　　　　　睿智15→地、水、火、風
　　　　　　　　　　睿智17→地、水、火、風、光
　　　　　　　　　　睿智19→全屬性

----------


## BOSS

比我的詳細多啦(≧▽≦)y

----------


## BGs

觀眾的任務就是[接收資訊]。
我應該能夠勝任這個角色吧？(開玩笑勒~)
以下，我所見之故事：Until [Get Backers: Strawberry]

*********

RP-幻獸之境 / Route Step-各自的腳步

開學第二天(狼皇曆89年 8/02)早上，巴茲在自己的宿舍房裡睡覺。
搜尋缺課學生的獥進入444-4號房間，誤傷巴茲(爪擊附加毒屬性)。兩人開始吵架。
還在宿舍的前田 幻因聽到怪聲而來到事發地點一探究竟。幻制止了巴茲與獥的爭吵。
在辦公室的夜對獥進行心靈感應，指示將傷者送往該地。獥以為幻和巴茲是同一班學生，便先將兩人帶往位於魔法部米契爾的課堂教室。
米契爾、巴茲、幻三人會面；米契爾處罰獥，並幫巴茲做緊急治療。炎遺從米契爾課堂上翹掉。
獥將巴茲帶離現場。米契爾與幻談話。幻引噴水池(*)的水來清洗走廊血跡，接著告別米契爾。
米契爾回到教室內，發現炎遺人間蒸發。米契爾派下全班任務[抓鬼遊戲]。
巴茲被獥帶到夜(這時應該是月)的休息室；獥逃離，巴茲被抓進房間。

此時RP裡的時間約已過了三十分鐘。

巴茲被月所束縛，見到愛校服務中的米里斯。月派給米腸任務[草藥收集 捕捉獥]。
獥帶幻到他要上課(歷史課)的教室，幻遲到十分鐘。此堂在魔法部上的課將再持續四十分鐘。
米腸捕獲獥、完成[草藥收集 捕捉獥]的任務後返回月所在之處，愛校服務結束。月開始幫巴茲治療、解毒。巴茲發現夜與自己的關係。(這邊的人格轉換有一點亂)
夜訓斥獥，而後將自己與月分身。月準備對獥「擠汁」。
獨坐在教室內的米契爾接收到夜的聲音，兩人開始心靈感應；在抬槓之間，話題轉向熊太蛋糕店草莓貨源斷流問題；米契爾要求獥去調查此事。夜先將巴茲、米腸差遣到米契爾那裡等待(獥還在被抽取毒液當中)。夜指示要求幻一起參加此次任務。
幻的歷史課結束，還是被抓到遲到。歷史老師告知幻：法術學老師戈登要見他。
前田與戈登會面。戈登要求幻解一項任務(未指定)，此時翹課隱形躲在戈登辦公室的炎遺出聲，自告奮勇要帶幻一起解任務。炎遺解除隱身，炎遺與幻見面。
巴茲、米腸跟隨米契爾身後在走廊上遊蕩。三人在戈登的辦公室附近遇見幻。米契爾逮到隱身的炎遺。
被擠完汁的獥出場。米契爾命令獥帶著巴茲、米腸、幻以及炎遺一起去解任務。

各自離開。

米契爾回頭解除[抓鬼遊戲]的任務；獥到行政大樓辦理任務接受，其他人則各自回到住所準備。
十五分鐘後(建議時間再加久一點；校園設定感覺蠻大的，就算魔法部到學生宿舍也應該不只十分鐘的路程吧？)，五個角色在校園東側大門集合。獥、巴茲、米腸、炎遺、幻共同前往商店街。與熊太見面，聽取任務簡報。[草莓奪還]任務開始。

*********

* 這倒是讓我想到一個任務了...噴水池...

建議：
1.在[草莓奪還]任務開始的時候應該已經接近中午了吧？(或許已經過中午了)關於目前只有看到米契爾表示肚子餓了以外(新月好像隨時都想要進食)，其他人似乎都不用吃東西的......是否在這方面設定為：
......以下為預設......
RUL：用餐問題
獸人每次用餐過後，除非有進行特別耗費體能的活動，否則可以維持較長一段時間不再進食。
這樣也可以錯開大家的用餐時段，商店街的餐飲店就不會太擠......？
......以上為預設......

2.聽說魔法部的教室很多......既然有那麼多的教室(一般教室，中央「花蕊」的部份)，要不要撥出一些用來作為[傳送室]？這樣就可以在各大建築之間快速穿梭。
......底下為預設......
SET：傳送室
由魔法陣構成的房間，設定定矛點後能夠把人傳送到特定標記的地方。
目前標記點有 四大學院、行政大樓、學生宿舍、導師大樓、商店街。
只有魔法部的學生才知道怎麼啟動，所以其他學生若想使用就必須拜託同學幫忙。(自私的魔法部)

或許每個學院的學生都有各自快速在校園間穿梭的方法？
ex.機械部的學生就騎......
......以上為預設......

3.關於大家的年齡與學籍問題......
炎遺在修米契爾的課，而米契爾班上的氣氛讓我想到一群「幼者」，可是二年級的幻稱呼炎遺為「學長」(_更正：被稱呼學長的是幻_)，且炎遺又有當過傭兵的經驗......
......以下為預設......
RUL(規則設定)：學籍與年齡的問題
學校的修業規定是
1.從就學年齡開始就在校內就讀者，由校方安排課程。前N年級(未定，或許是四？)的上課內容是基本的能力養成，N年級後可以依個人能力差異選擇專攻某個學院。
2.插班就讀者，無年齡限制，有基本的能力後就能申請到學院研習，依照能力以及個人需求分配到各個年級上課。
......以上為預設......

4.校名
基於一開始校園的建立是為了研究[迷之塔]以及培育戰爭人才(與精靈和妖精間的戰爭)。我想到了一個名字：[前哨站]。
這個校名如何？(不怎麼像學校的名字耶......)

5.請問豹兄，精靈與妖精的設定為何？
若依MTG的生物類別來分，精靈是(spirit)，妖精則是(elf)。
精靈：精神生命體
妖精：生命與森林連結的群體

6.對夜狼的建議：
關於夜與月兩位(一位？)老師的事情。
我覺得，女性的月感覺會讓故事變得更有趣(難以控制......)
而設定為男性的月會讓我想到筆記本......
讓月定位成女性可以嗎？(目前出場的女性角色也太少了)
另ㄧ件事情：月出場的時候是「人類」耶......

目前我對所有角色中最感興趣的：炎遺
因為他所持有的道具......還有個性......外加身世......

----------


## 豹冰

巴茲不是機器人??
打死我也不相信....= =+

然後...終於有人看校史了(淚感XD)
另外~感謝BGS大提到的一個重點...
亂入乃RP之王道阿!!!!!
我一直怕打亂大家心目中(?)的故事而不知如何發言...
那麼.....準備起動亂入模式..............+____+

還有還有~~
怎麼都新生而已..怎麼就強得亂七八糟的拉>Q<
感覺起來這裡比較像是異能者的集中營...
不像是學校Orz

----------


## BOSS

to:leopard
巴茲真的不是機器人~~
是基因培造人........Orz
把各大優良基因結合起來的個體(看不出來!)

有的是舊生呀
而且大家都有十分神秘的背景
所以.....

to:BGs
好棒的整理
看起來像小說一樣
其實我有打算等rp完的時候
想把它用成小說

----------


## BOSS

> =W=""正在打炎遺和巨大史來母對打的過程中~~~XD
> 對了!炎遺可以用魔法次數的計算要怎魔算阿^^"[因為都是平常存在冰晶錐裡阿...]
> 還請0080vs0083 解說一下哩~~感謝^O^~


一般的話是
看智力
因為魔法道具/神器是輔助法師/牧師施法的東西
可以增強能造成的波動

----------


## Michile

BGs真是厲害，整理的挺詳細的：D

精靈和妖精確實說中了我想要的，雖然妖精不是我原先設定的^^;;
啊，還有是炎遺稱呼前田學長的吧?我記得…

另外，發現大家真的都不會餓呢(－3－)

----------


## 瘋虎

=W=""恩~~~納再任務結束後開慶祝會吧~~XD
恩.....對了!大家的所屬老師都決定了?[我的已經在之前插進去了~[笑]]

----------


## 幻貓

所屬的老師‧‧‧？
戈登已經要退休了，預計再一個禮拜
此後就由米契爾老師來帶二年級的法術課啦~

至於為什麼大家都不會餓肚子，我想到唯一合理的解釋是
前田因為昏迷而錯過午餐時間，其他人則在回程途中解決掉了~
哈哈~別打我呀~

----------


## BOSS

關於精靈術的問題
是一次只有招一種屬性嗎

例如在晴朗早晨的森林使用精靈術
使用光精靈法術
那就是30的攻擊力

還有施法時間是?

----------


## Michile

一次一種屬性…這個好像沒有寫清楚^^"?
不過確定是一次只能施展一種屬性的精靈咒術，因為這等於是和靈魂一對一溝通的技巧(啥?)。

還有，上面有寫…施法時間固定是9秒，不會因自身的睿智而增加威力，而是增加可使用的屬性，或是延長具體召喚的時間…

----------


## BGs

各位，我又回來提問題(以及建議)了。

******

再次從學籍開始談起。
關於[前哨站](學校名字，如果沒人反對的話)，一開始設立的目的即偏向於訓練軍事以及研究人才，研究[迷之塔](無名之塔，我好像想到了一些關於塔的設定......)以及對抗同樣想爭奪研究塔的權利的妖精們。我覺得，它並不是一個與現實中的「學校」(指一般國中、高中)類似的地方；它比較像是軍校或是工業大學(機械部與化學部兩所學院本身也是工廠，說不定城市居民們有部份就是在該處工作的......)。
所以，我所提出的設計：

.........以下為預設.........

RUL:學籍
進入此校就讀的學生基本上都具有一定能力(目前看到的學生都是魔王級人物......)，例如有傭兵經驗又帶著奇怪道具的炎遺、在戰技方面有所專長的新月、熟練於槍械與藥品的巴茲、在魔法部功課不錯的前田(戈登講的，還是我記錯了？)......
就讀於[前哨站]的學生應該每個人都有各自所專精的部份。而學校的修習制度也非硬性規定每個人都必須從最基本的開始學起(前題，當然要先通過測驗)；那麼，也該無規定每個學生都必須在四學院達到大師級的程度(如過是這樣，那能夠畢業的應該不多吧？)。照這樣說來，學生們之所以會想要完食四大學院，或許僅單單是為了名譽(還是說會有金錢上的收益？)吧。

RUL:畢業後的出路
在任何一個學驗修習完成後、畢了夜以後，眾校友的出路：
1.留在學校做學術研究、教導新血，同時接受命令在暗中持續進行對[塔]的研究。(不能被妖精發現「偷跑」)(豹兄的設定有提到......？)
2.加入國家的軍隊，開拓尚未踏足的領域、守衛疆土。
3.成為旅居四方的遊俠(......)，實踐自己所希望達成的目標。(到底在說什麼啊？)
4.(我還沒想到)......

RUL:社團活動
似乎有[社團大樓]這棟建築......
目前已知[月見草]應該是話劇社的，那其他人呢？開學不久，應該會有很多社團在拉人吧？(甚至還會有老師在課堂上廣告自己指導或有好感的社團)

RUL:課表
我的構想是，每個人所選修的課程不同，因此上課的時間互異。
可能有些老師的課要上一整天，也有可能有只上一個小時或甚至更短的。
也不一定要每天都把課程排得滿滿的，沒有排課的時間就能夠用來解任務。
(so 五人組中的四個學生才會下午不上課，跑去解[草莓奪環])

RUL:學期行事曆追加
LR89 (狼皇曆八十九年，Lupine Rex 89)
8/1 開學
8/2 [RP開始的時間]
八月 社團招生月
九月 任務宣導月
9/28 教師節(人類的節日)
十月 友校參訪月，會舉辦校際能力友誼競賽
十一月 校慶的月份

.........以上為預設.........

然後，底下是問題：
獥所填寫的[任務接受單]有已經設定好的格式嗎？行政大樓將任務歸檔，學生有權利自由查閱任務的資料嗎？
熊太的蛋糕店是在商店街還是宿舍底下的學生餐館？
老師的宿舍是和學生們位於同處嗎？還是在[導師辦公室]那邊？
宿舍房間是一人一間還是有其他室友？
為何道路上有怪物出沒，政府卻不處理？
[禁忌森林]有設定好的資料嗎？(這個SET是什麼時候出現的？)
人類在校區裡遊蕩會不會被歧視？

我開始構思要丟一個[SET:生物研究社]上來......
放著兩個大溫室在校園裡，總會有對植物喜好了人們集結成社團吧？

......明說了，這些都只是我個人的想法罷了，如果有人感到興趣的，就試著與我共鳴吧......

~觀眾隱身術~
溜囉~

----------


## 幻貓

感謝BGs~
這些資料應該會使「前哨站」〈或是‧‧哨崗訓練高等學校？哈哈~〉
有規律一點吧~

問題回覆〈代答〉：
宿舍‧‧沒記錯是一人一間
老師宿舍呀~應該跟學生用的有分開~
社團？嗯‧‧考慮創一個新社
課程啊~我建議採大學選修制：必修十科，副科五科
魔王級人物？噗‧‧是‧‧是沒錯啦~哈哈
禁忌森林‧‧周邊是可以繞一繞，深處聽說只有有緣的人進得去，但是出來的機率目前為止統計是0%←完全是一個迷，所以獸人之前才會跟精靈大戰~
〈等等等等‧‧是為了研究森林還是迷之塔？有點模糊啦‧‧〉
有妖怪政府不甩~的確有點不合常理，不過我是覺得‧‧‧這裡就隨便一點啦~

至於‧‧其他問題~由別人來回答吧~
謝謝BGs大大~

----------


## 柴克

嗚........
太久沒有上來了
沒想到RP會進展的如此迅速
我也要加油嚕~~
(不過在那之前得先看完目前的進度才行="=)

ps.大家應該還沒忘記我的存在吧?我想應該很快就會出來了......吧(?)

----------


## 幻貓

感快來入吧~
要不然玩久了會很難接~

----------


## 豹冰

熊太的蛋糕店是在商店街啊
不然怎麼會有一行獸往商店街出發的劇情XD?

禁忌之森是謎之塔公園以外的另一個森林(忘記之前誰說的了)
出現的設定....大家再來胡搞吧XD

導師的寢室雖然也在宿舍區 不過跟學生是分開的 
而一人一間的導師辦公室通常也會有休息室
所以比較忙的老師也可以在休息室休息

然後通常除非有重大集會會讓老師們到校長是開會以外
各種小型會意會再各部門的會議室裡舉行
各類微型會議直接老師們用視訊或心靈溝通進行

再來 這間學校本來就是政府(狼皇)設立的
所以也算是政府機關了吧ˊˋ~
受理任務跟處裡怪物也是正常的呀...

人類啊...
雖說是跟南方的人類結盟中 眾獸的想法我就不知道囉ˊˋ
畢竟在戰爭中人類的貢獻不小...
我是覺得機關中越高層的獸人對人類越反感吧...

大概..就醬吧@@

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

要不要.....來個聯合技(爆)
我是指某個人+某個人的專用技能
就變成聯合技(再爆)

----------


## 夜月之狼

把那區當成是禁忌之森的商業道路吧~

任務內容有說 有派人去調查 但都有去無返

至於為什麼不派更大的人物......

創造一個腐敗的政府吧XD

----------


## 柴克

合體技呀....
或許......
會是一個不錯的建議喲XDD
感覺上應該會很激烈的說(超興奮的說!!)

還有...
現在有一個問題說
時間方面...
是隨個人嗎?
因為現在有一點混亂說
搞不太清楚現在到底在哪一個時段了(還是我沒有看清楚?)

----------


## 幻貓

「幻獸之境」第五頁
BGs大大有幫大家整理一下時間，感謝~

----------


## 瘋虎

呼~~炎遺接下來的部份就請幻貓和Michile.E來接了[因為我畢竟不知道大大們的思路阿^^"]
炎遺這個事件結束後就可以和大家連接主線任務了~~[期待呀~XD]

----------


## 幻貓

嗯~
我想要等米契爾來接，畢竟他有一陣子沒上來囉~
〈迷：你可以先接柴克那一段啊~〉
〈幻：咦？對喔？算了，再等lion大來接好了~哈哈〉
〈迷：你是因為懶吧‧‧‧‧〉
永遠停滯的8月5日~XD

----------


## 瘋虎

恩.....也是可以拉^^"""""""只是怕說日期就這樣被跳過去了^^"[因為那時已經是下午快晚上了阿^^"]
恩....等LION發言阿~~~有點怕說他又因為忙碌而無妨發言哩><""[就向我之前那樣]~但應該不會發生拉^^"畢竟也才剛段考完阿~~~XD

----------


## 夜月之狼

說到合體技......

感覺經過雙方或多方同意後再決定誰來創好了

不然會有爭執￣﹁￣

----------


## 瘋虎

恩......那可以請大家流一下自計的MSN嗎?
不然很難討論與聯絡的說!
我MSN:sogo736@hotmail.com

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

> 恩......那可以請大家流一下自計的MSN嗎?
> 不然很難討論與聯絡的說!
> 我MSN:sogo736@hotmail.com


呃.....我要留嗎￣▽￣?

無謂的第三者問

要的話就要重辦了￣▽￣

因為某人常常忘記自己的MSN￣▽￣

----------


## 瘋虎

咦~~貓頭應不是有玩嗎?
那怎會算是第三者勒~~~所以套一去老話~~這是一定要的拉~~~xd
恩....其實位什麼是msn其實是因為比較好聯絡[比較多人用^^"(某方面來說)]
但也不強求拉^^"

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

> 咦~~貓頭應不是有玩嗎?
> 那怎會算是第三者勒~~~所以套一去老話~~這是一定要的拉~~~xd
> 恩....其實位什麼是msn其實是因為比較好聯絡[比較多人用^^"(某方面來說)]
> 但也不強求拉^^"


喔......￣▽￣
MSN:r0910827102@yahoo.com.tw
那麼......(奪門而逃)

聯絡無效XD

----------


## 瘋虎

感謝哩!~~xd

----------


## 柴克

可以了話...大家都留一下吧...這樣可以一起討論一些內容
(雖然有時候流一點秘密會很有趣..但如果彼此拼不上了畫...會很糟糕說@@)

我的是w26786073
MSN跟YAHOO同
希望大家都留一下啦,如果真的不行了話也沒關係

----------


## 夜月之狼

←即時通訊軟體絕緣體......

怎麼辦?XD

----------


## BOSS

學呀  呵呵

我的:a080vs0083@hotmail.com

----------


## 幻貓

沒有即時通
也沒有MSN.............
要是有聊天室就好囉~


正在找機會把圖掃到電腦中
運氣好的話這禮拜六可以溜到相館把RP前田幻的圖貼上來了~

正在思索其他角色要怎麼畫‧‧‧‧

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

> 沒有即時通
> 也沒有MSN.............
> 要是有聊天室就好囉~
> 
> 
> 正在找機會把圖掃到電腦中
> 運氣好的話這禮拜六可以溜到相館把RP前田幻的圖貼上來了~
> 
> 正在思索其他角色要怎麼畫‧‧‧‧


可以去草原聊XDDD

----------


## BGs

RP-幻獸之境 / Route Step

Mission-[草莓奪還] 8/2 午後，森林的商業通道
[愛爾貝斯](Airbase?)路標處，五人發現遭劫的貨車。前田提議先等待運貨人員出現；獥和巴茲調查翻覆的車體，而遺骸在被碰觸後碎裂成灰。
獥發現詭異的移動痕跡朝向森林，提議進入森林追蹤。四人跟隨。
進入森林，巴茲探測到目標-變種毒素史萊姆-正從遠方接近中；先發，巴茲開始狙擊。
史萊姆群大量出現，戰鬥開始。
混戰，巴茲使用武器-短槍；前田-法術；米腸-匕首(隨後溶解)、霜露祝福的木棍；炎遺-冰晶錐；獥在一旁觀望。
戰了一段時間後，炎遺以[水界穿影]離開現場去尋找線索。
巴茲搜尋到母體的位置。獥帶著巴茲向目標飛去。
炎遺找到被奪走的草莓，同時也找到母體；與史萊姆群打鬥，就在快要敗下陣時，獥與巴茲兩人到來解圍。
就在獥與巴茲兩人尋獲母體之時，史萊姆群不知為何地開始撤退。獥發現了什麼，說明此次任務已告完結便要求巴茲、炎遺他們先離開。
在怪物群撤退之後，前田因受傷(中毒)而陷入失控的狂暴狀態，開始攻擊米里斯。及時現身的炎遺與巴茲制伏了前田。
四人(前田昏迷中)返回。向熊太通報。[草莓奪還]任務結束
(此時大約已過黃昏)

米契爾下課後回到辦公室，不巧聽到「老狐狸」以他的名義在教室設立抓學生遲到的結界。
米契爾與戈登見面，閒聊，之後分開；米契爾走出校門，遇到夜，兩人目送五人小隊離開(時間...時間...)，寒喧幾句後，兩人分別離去。
米契爾(以人類的型態)到「老狐狸」的教室解除被冒名施展的結界。
不久，米契爾感覺到似乎從森林方向傳來的咆嘯，便急忙趕往森林。
米契爾到場時，任務小隊已離開；聽到獥與黑炎的談話(！？)，不做任何干涉就返回學校休息。

8/2 夜晚

在熊太的蛋糕店回報完成後，炎遺回去自己的穴居、米腸回到宿舍、前田被送往醫護室、巴茲返回宿舍。
巴茲發現自己的房間還在重建當中，又去探望前田。巴茲在醫護室與月交談。

米里斯洗了三個多小時的澡後，接收到廣播通知通訊機連線。米腸在大廳與菲娜電信談話。

米契爾回到宿舍房間，打開房門......得到[珍珠爆米花]！

從醫護室返回宿舍途中，巴茲被卡德掠捕到，被強迫在自己的房間修好以前要和卡德同房。

8/3

巴茲ㄧ大早被卡德拉去做校園巡禮，爾後到了學生餐館。幕間。
早晨，月見草與幻影在寒帶溫室見面，之後兩人來到學生餐館。

8/4

月見草早晨被趕出宿舍而在校園內遊蕩。 從溫室出來後遇到幻影，兩人前往化學部參觀，在地下碰上逃逸的改造生物......

8/5

(目前最複雜的劇情線，整理中)

==========
我......我......
我亂掉了。(斬釘截鐵)
找時間把萊比錫、波痕的資料打上去~(我已經不是專職的觀眾了......)
==========

這下就是在考驗大家是否有不時回頭翻文的習慣囉~

因為8/5的劇情線太龐大(就目前為止)，所以就依人物來分別描述：

柴克：
早晨，從[禁忌森林]朝校區前進，在半路對上[磁鐵怪]。得到[磁鐵]。
下午，來到商店街，進入伯薩的武器店裡。與馬諾恩互動，對方「借看」柴克的武器。
3:20
前田在商店街，在店外聽到爭執而進入伯薩的武器店內調解。三人交鋒(柴克變化成狼形)。
柴克受傷(兼昏迷)；馬諾恩帶走柴克的武器。前田背著柴克回到學校。
柴克被送往醫療室。[PM 4:30]

米里斯：
魔法部部長辦公室的三人會議，戈登、部長、米腸；討論關於戈登退休之後的接職問題。米里斯收到向米契爾實習的指令。
跑到米契爾的教室卻發現班上在自習，新月先離開。幕間。
下半堂課(這點還不確定...)，再一次前往確認，米腸開始實習。
接著，在下課後，跑到閱覽室自習。

==========
先把劇情較單純的描好，再慢慢加深細節......

給兩人的建議：
1.柴克
既然被送到學校，那麼在醫護室醒來之後，就可以開始到行政大樓處理入學的相關事宜了吧？
看來，柴克會進入戰技部......(一切憑直覺)
所以說，或許戰技部在開始就讀以前要先經過測試(炎遺所指的[比武]？)；那麼，週六週日就看看有哪位老師願意監督柴克的入學測驗吧~(菲納加雅？)

2.米里斯
米腸~請解釋一下關於[推薦]的事情經過~
有空多回戰技部看看嘛~
目前對戰技部最熟的就非你莫屬了，幫大家介紹一下吧~
==========

----------


## 柴克

加油吧~~~XD
不過可以把劇情觀察的這麼仔細已經很不容易了吧?
至少如果是我了話絕對做不來就是了

所以....
雖然很不好意思..不過還是麻煩你囉!!

----------


## 瘋虎

感謝bgs大大幫忙整理出這麼詳細的表哩~~~~[查閱好方便阿>口<]

----------


## Michile

BGs大辛苦了…@@

8/5開始確實變亂了，也是我開始不想寫的開始…|||"OTZ

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~~小虎拜託大家可以開始朝主軸開始接文咪?~~~~[我怕會一直出現這次這種情況哩~~~xd]
拜託哩><""

----------


## 夜月之狼

趕快把這是非多的時間結束中......=3=

----------


## 幻貓

我聞到一股淡淡的硝煙味‧‧‧

角色的控制，是以設計此人物者為主，他人稍微做點修飾
夜狼最近專司「米契爾」這個角色，嘗試看看也不錯，但是其實篇數太多了
結果夜、月老師，及獥這三個角色好像蒸發似的，一直沒有出現‧‧‧
就到此為止吧！好好經營自己的角色才是這個RP的特色，這次的爭執就當做是一次經驗

也許夜狼對「 月 被改成女性化」的情節有些反感
建議你再次向其他人嚴厲重申一次：他是男的

有些獸基於要準備學校或其他事忙得不可開交，但是盡量兩個禮拜破一篇
8/5確實是個很混亂的日子，希望一隻獸來負責

我希望以後看到的，是令我們會心一笑的故事，而不是多多的紛爭，就醬。

----------


## 夜月之狼

好吧......

我承認沒有看清楚是我的錯

從頭看了一下 米契爾認為我偏掉的地方我盡量改過了

米契爾去看看吧

現在要結束八月五日 就是一個問題

米契爾願不願意讓米契爾幫夜的忙?

某篇打出來的 這次是最後一次了

也就是說 這次完了以後 這部份米契爾就和夜沒有關係了

如果願意扯關係 那關係就牽下去

如果只願意幫忙 那就讓米契爾對炎遺說出夜的過去就好

如果都不要 那那扇門就連到另一個地方

瘋虎不讓炎遺解開封印的話 那就走另一條路好了

當做是老師對學生的個別輔導=3=

對於造成米契爾的憤怒和大家的不安 我在此鄭重道歉

最後一篇保留  米契爾要幫忙就不改 不幫我再改

重述一次

搭關係 就是米契爾和夜和月有著不為人知的關係 而且炎遺會知道

幫忙 就是米契爾幫夜最後一次的忙 後面再繼續

不幫 就是米契爾和炎遺到了另一個地方 或是再改

幻貓:

基本上 八月五日過後夜和月就要出來了

等米契爾的回應 我再決定要用哪種方式讓牠們出來

獥暫時預定一個月後回來

而且埋下這伏筆不是很好玩嗎?XD

----------


## 瘋虎

=口=!恩......
我不開封印是有很多原因的^^"[畢竟開封印需要天時地利人和阿~~xd]
以及現在的炎遺雖然很渴望力量但如果真如他所願的輕易得到力量這對炎遺來說只有壞處沒有好處的![因為一般人對輕易得到東西都比較不珍惜~且也不能體會到過程中的感悟]

----------


## 夜月之狼

米契爾一定會指引牠走向正確方向的(爆)

有個老師在身邊啊=3=

那就個別輔導吧~"~

----------


## Michile

幫忙可以啊，不過我對角色的定位是旅遊者，嘗試教書也是因為想了解安定的感覺…
所以應該不會有跟在場的任何人有任何關連，有的話也只是之後的劇情。

就當做是身份成謎的角色吧…XD



所以也不需要特別寫幫這最後一次忙，說起來好像很小氣的感覺…
我只是對模糊角色定位這件事很反感，這樣。

只是那個滿月血族的什麼，我只對那個比較有意見…這樣(－"－)
如果單純只是一個『密碼』，就不用管我發的這個牢騷…這樣。

----------


## 夜月之狼

那就是密碼啦~

也就是願意幫囉

那好 等下禮拜再來貼=3=

笨狼要睡了~"~

----------


## 瘋虎

痾阿~~~~><~"
今天上來看居然沒有人回文=口="[呆掉]
想當初是一天三篇以上的回文說~~XD
好希望RP不就就這樣銷散了^^"

----------


## 柴克

應該不會啦><~~~
可能是在想劇情吧?或是剛好有事不能PO吧?(雖然我是因為懶惰啦XD)

----------


## BGs

目前RP出問題的地方在8/5晚上十點前後，前田受到列魂的攻擊而狂暴化後，接著米契爾和炎遺現身擊昏失去控制的前田；在這之後，劇情線產生分歧：
1.米契爾帶前田到醫護室，再回來的時候列魂已離開，炎遺昏迷在水池旁。
米契爾將炎遺帶入水池下實驗室。(夜狼的劇情動向)
2.前田沒有被送到醫護室，而是與米契爾待在水池旁(米契爾守護昏迷的幻)。
不久，列魂敗逃，炎遺陷入沉睡，[預設]米契爾將兩人留在原地，自己先進入隱藏實驗室作準備。
然後前田醒來，喚醒炎遺，之後兩人回到宿舍與巴茲和柴克見面。(幻貓的劇情動向)

幻應該還不知道柴克的名字吧？還是在8/5下午有一段認識的過程？(不過後來柴克也昏倒了耶)(怎麼今天這麼多人失去意識...)
如果說炎遺在水池底下等了整個8/6，那M.E.代PO的那一篇就會產生時間點錯亂。
建議：把炎遺申請宿舍房間的日期改為8/7或是讓炎遺在8/6白天自由活動，晚上再回去傳說中的生物實驗室。

總結：不論如何，既然找出問題了，就努力理清紊亂的部分吧。
8/5的劇情已經差不多結束了，現在，準備整理。
(多多討論是RP的基礎之一)

[！亂入！]

前田笑了一下 ，「是該讓你們彼此認識的時候了~」

巴茲睡眼惺忪地點著頭，就在這時，一陣不祥的預感瞬間閃過。
巴茲猛然驚醒。

走廊彼方傳來重重的腳步聲，有點慢跑的感覺。巴茲緩緩回過頭去，看見最不想看見的那人。

(呼喊)「巴茲~你怎麼還在走廊上閒晃？已經這麼晚了，我們快點回去睡覺吧~」
逼近中......

巴茲慘叫了一聲，隨即開始在晚間的學生宿舍走廊上奔跑；卡德跑過聚在走廊上的小組，寒喧兩句，又追著巴茲離開的方向而去。

柴克(大問號)：「發生什麼事了？」

[/！亂入！結束]

大家加油！

----------


## 夜月之狼

炎遺基本上可以在六日凌晨就放牠出來~"~

米契爾的部份要等米契爾回應

現在正在煩惱要幻貓改還是笨狼改

改又要怎麼改呢?~"~

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 痾阿~~~~><~"
> 今天上來看居然沒有人回文=口="[呆掉]
> 想當初是一天三篇以上的回文說~~XD
> 好希望RP不就就這樣銷散了^^"


應該是不會消散啦~"~

自從笨狼的成績發佈後 就被禁哩><"

只有週末的一些時間能光明正大的坐在電腦前(哦呵呵呵呵￣﹁￣)

不過 之前的爭執也可能是RP冷掉的原因之一......

真的非常抱歉Orz

----------


## 幻貓

這個‧‧‧我改的話要改很多‧‧‧
跟炎遺討論魔影環的事就要刪去
真抱歉啊‧‧‧也許可以把炎遺入實驗室的事延後一天吧~←謝謝BGs~

----------


## 夜月之狼

不過前面的就有點說不太通......~"~

笨狼看看有哪些要改好了><"

............

改好了￣﹁￣

----------


## 幻貓

修改：
8/5前田跟炎遺打完洌魂雙雙昏睡後醒來，回宿舍，炎遺回穴居
8/6白天的劇情+晚上應該是可以讓炎遺接受米契爾之邀來到實驗室看月亮

等等‧‧‧其他獸呢？
目前演出過少名單：巴茲、月見草、幻影、柴克、月影大大控制的？？
呼籲一下‧‧‧出來破文吧~

還有‧‧‧之前的事過了就算了啦~米契爾大大應該可以開始回來接了吧？~

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

> 修改：
> 8/5前田跟炎遺打完洌魂雙雙昏睡後醒來，回宿舍，炎遺回穴居
> 8/6白天的劇情+晚上應該是可以讓炎遺接受米契爾之邀來到實驗室看月亮
> 
> 等等‧‧‧其他獸呢？
> 目前演出過少名單：巴茲、月見草、幻影、柴克、月影大大控制的？？
> 呼籲一下‧‧‧出來破文吧~
> 
> 還有‧‧‧之前的事過了就算了啦~米契爾大大應該可以開始回來接了吧？~


我....我...我XD
小黃的死活已經決定了
接下來我會打XD
月影桑已經在狼之樂園開一個了喔= =|||
他....已經不會回來了|||(揮手帕)

----------


## 夜月之狼

那就把事情延到六日好了~"~

笨狼來去看看什麼要改的......

----------


## 病態的貓頭鷹

.........(-x-)
到後面月見草路線會有兩個結局
簡單的說就是bad end
和happy end了(-x-)

不知道要選哪個(-x-)
要不要來投個票(-x-)

----------


## BGs

第六頁第八篇[夜狼那篇]的時間點由於第一句的[第二天。]緣故，時間錯開成8/6，同時也就會是卡德上課的日子。
所以週六卡德的魔法課程要請代課老師(戈登？)上嗎？

......

----------


## 夜月之狼

好啊~

笨狼的構想是 夜和月的劇情要等謎解開後正式開始

這段時間都交給同事們吧=3=

----------


## 幻貓

戈登‧‧‧已經達到退休年齡了
讓他再教書不太好喔‧‧‧還是要創另一個老師？

----------


## 瘋虎

恩....再創一個老師也可以ㄚ~~但誰要來控制?[冽魂的方法應該不能再用了吧(笑)]
恩.......之後這個月(到2月底....)我上線PO文的時先會越來越少(連星期三也沒時間了= ="只怕連星期六上網看文都有問題~XD)
所以只要炎遺的設定不要改太多~~~大大們都可以拿去發揮哩~~XD
恩.....看月亮~~~那炎遺的元素之心禁制問題先暫時不用解決喔^^~?
因為我打算等他快不行實在讓炎雷瘋登場~~~XD

----------


## 瘋虎

=x=我把在RP那的話題留到這好了= ="[免的那又變成討論版了^^"]
至於課表的問題我會快速解決的![目前我很忙~~忙到沒時間所以我能改完我一定馬上上傳~~^^"抱歉哩~~~]
呼~~~~~看書去~~~~祝大大們把RP接的更加有趣哩~!

----------


## BGs

大家有回頭翻看舊文的習慣嗎？

RP-幻獸之境 re-formation for 8/5
因為8/5的劇情線太龐大(而且有蠻多BUG......)，所以就依人物來分別描述： 

柴克： 

8/5早晨，從[禁忌森林]朝校區前進，在半路對上[磁鐵怪]。得到[磁鐵]。 
下午，來到商店街，進入伯薩的武器店裡。與馬諾恩互動，對方「借看」柴克的武器。 

前田在商店街，在店外聽到爭執而進入伯薩的武器店內調解。三人交鋒(柴克變化成狼形)。 
柴克受傷(兼昏迷)；馬諾恩帶走柴克的武器。前田背著柴克回到學校。 
柴克被送往醫療室。

米里斯： 

8/5魔法部部長辦公室的三人會議，戈登、部長、米腸；討論關於戈登退休之後的接職問題。米里斯收到向米契爾實習的指令。 

跑到米契爾的教室卻發現班上在自習，新月先離開。幕間。 
下半堂課(這點還不確定...)，再一次前往確認，米腸開始實習。 
接著下課後，跑到閱覽室自習。 

前田　幻：

8/2(二)因[草莓奪還]任務而中毒。接受過月的解毒治療後準獲至8/8(一)的病假。
8/5(五)上午，沒有課上而坐在[噴水池]邊丟著球(被施法過，拋出後會滾回來)、發呆；一閃神，球被某小白貓咬走。追逐，跑到了禁忌森林；白貓遁入林中，前田變化為貓，跟上。
在森林裡，前田與荷莉(白貓的名字)交談，得知搶球事由。荷莉的母親受傷，於是前田幫忙處理傷口；與荷莉約定當晚在[水池]會面，交付治療藥物。
回到學校[水池]，遇到正在修復噴水池的月；雙方談話、前田協助動作，之後回到宿舍休息。

下午，在校區某處練法，因為還不熟練的關係，[風靈砲]打到旁邊坐在樹上休息的炎遺(→炎遺劇情)。發現炎遺毫髮無傷，道歉後又回到宿舍。發現[藥品]用罄而外出至[商店街]購買。
在商店街遇上扒手，制服對方，取得[熊太兒子被偷的布甲]。到[蛋糕店]歸還[布甲]，然後得到[布甲]、附贈[鈴鐺]。
幕間，買到了[藥品]。
走在路上，注意到某家老舊的武具店內傳出爭執的聲音，進入，與柴克見面(→柴克劇情)。

下午，帶著昏迷的柴克回到學校。向米契爾求助；柴克被送到醫護室後，前田報告事情經過。突然米契爾感應到了什麼，匆促中拉著前田[空間傳送]到了[戰技部]──炎遺正在上課的教室。

[ Vs 冽魂 I ]

==========

......(什麼東西不見了？)......

......其實可以不用[每天]都寫......開學第一個禮拜應該沒有那麼多事吧......大部分都還是一年級耶......多寫一些關於上課、與非玩家控制角色互動的劇情......
社團拉人戰準備開始吧。

波痕目前是閒置的狀態，有[課程介紹]、[生研社]兩段劇情準備補完。萊爾週末有[人類的會議]......大家有沒有關於[人類]的設定能夠提供？
自己的故事寫不完了...所以...我會再加油的！
(謎之聲：那你的考試要怎麼辦？)

----------


## 瘋虎

感謝BGS在百忙之中還幫忙整理資料哩~~~~~~
我想~~~接下來已經進入主軸任務了!
恩~~~~~第二週~應該又會是一個忙碌的一周!
[但這次日子應該會過的比較快吧^^"]

----------


## 幻貓

感謝BGs~

不過‧‧接下來是因為太亂了吧‧‧‧
不知該怎麼辦囉~
究竟是打完洌魂炎遺去實驗室還是跟前田回宿舍呢？

唉‧‧‧我也不知道啊~

----------


## Michile

嗯…

現在完全想不出來要怎麼寫，因為我的角色已經被打亂了…
所以該負責的也不在我，請那位先來收拾。

我說得夠清楚了吧？

堅持要我來寫的話，我也不打算有什麼意見，只是這個稿絕對會拖很久，
因為我現在完全沒這興緻，說我不負責任也行。



不過看到BOSS接寫的，還真又名正言順的把事情拱到我頭上…
怎不會找夜？因為就之前的戲份來說，他最不常出現嗎？還真搞不清楚誰才狡滑。

----------


## BOSS

> 不過看到BOSS接寫的，還真又名正言順的把事情拱到我頭上…
> 怎不會找夜？因為就之前的戲份來說，他最不常出現嗎？還真搞不清楚誰才狡滑。


= =
我是因為接前面的劇情說是你發的訊息
所以以為要找的老師是你

如果造成困擾的話我先說聲對不起

巴茲得承認這次的RP並不是代的很好
請大家不要傷和氣

至於這次事件我會處理好
如果米契爾先不想參加這次的任務的話
我可以把劇情拉開

----------


## Michile

我也是老師啊，我也想教書啊…
我甚至還想像托兒所的老師一樣，跟小朋友們說1+1是什麼，今天一起來唱兒歌…然後去踏青郊遊哄小朋友……

因為，現在的這些小朋友們還頗讓我有這種感覺的…(－﹁－)"



沒啦，牢騷發完了，
只是自己的角色被亂搞就這樣，我還真白痴。

不過夜完全不寫自己的角色，跑來盜用我的，實在讓我非常難繼續寫下去。

成天只知道寫打架片段，一群慾求不滿的衝動小毛頭嗎?
寫打架就算了，最扯的還是不用自己的來玩，跑來盜用我的…



能不能請夜狼先來告訴我，我到底該怎麼寫…我的劇情到底跑到哪裡了，因為我實在懶得看！至於任務方面，隨便愛怎樣就怎樣…真的想不出誰可以丟任務出來我再想辦法繼續……

----------


## 夜月之狼

我以為好像已經很清楚了......

沒想到我還是做到一半沒處理好~"~

唉......

不知道米契爾對哪裡曾經被笨蛋我弄亂的地方需要我來說明的?

就我對RP的模糊印象 我記得我把我想到的謎延後一天了

也就是說 我想借用米契爾的時間是在星期六的晚上十點

在現在的時間 也就是星期六的白天 米契爾我已經沒有用到了

所以這段時間米契爾能自由發揮嗎?

另外 目前有米契爾的劇情大概是......

從森林回來後(這段沒有米契爾的戲所以詳情跳過)→炎遺的魔法生物(打開謎)→炎遺之謎→某空間發生的事(被你罵得最慘的=3=)

那些地方我用我腦殘的大腦改了改 大爺去驗收了嗎?

感覺如何 還想掀桌嗎?

我的想法是 我把我知道讓你認為走錯的部份盡量扭正過來

現在等大爺你來看看 不滿意的話我再改

甚至全部換成夜的劇情(因為我比較懶=3= 全改很花腦細胞~"~)

然後 剛剛看到了某個地方

讓我來解釋我當初的想法

因為米契爾知道讓夜知道獥又闖禍後 一定會被狠狠地修理

所以就讓夜知道這件事(也就是要牠把巴茲送去)

順便發洩一下蛋糕消失之恨=3=

其實牠可以自己解決的......

這樣解釋 滿意嗎?

然後我的想法是 要等米契爾幫完夜的忙後

夜和月才正式登場(當然 要讓月擺脫女性身份)

當初以為能像開始一樣一天兩三篇的......~"~

獥的時間可能也要提前了=3=

還有 你會認為你是幼稚園老師 很正常

因為我被評為還沒長大的幼稚國三生=3=

不管是爸或是老師都說過

在另一個不是獸人的版也被評過

小鬼頭一枚

----------


## Michile

既然知道自己對RP的印象模糊，那怎麼不再去仔細讀好？這可是你寫的吧？
既然知道自己是小鬼頭，那怎麼不認份點當小鬼頭？裝成熟是吧？
既然知道會花腦細胞，那怎麼還要搞這種花樣？收拾不了是吧？

玩了別人的角色，就算了。
還什麼就先用到這樣，改天還有用到麻煩再讓你用一下好不好，這是什麼話？
怎麼不要一開始用就一次解決還比較乾淨俐落？要不然就在打算要用的時候先通知我？

什麼都沒做到，請問一下你還有沒有一點起碼的尊重？
先斬後奏還搞了個爛攤子，請問一下你能不能教我怎麼收拾？
為了修正和安排自己的角色而去扭曲他人的人物，我想請問一下你的是非觀…

尤其是你一開始並沒有對自己的角色多加詮釋，所以被寫偏了得自己吸收是理所當然，然而其他有多做設定的人物你也無視或是做出錯誤詮釋，我想請問一下你的是非觀。



不要叫我大爺，你老子我可沒這麼偉大，更沒有價值需要你這樣奉承我。
還是你覺得你就這麼下人樣，要不要來說聲『小的來給您請安了？』

請問一下禮貌和尊重你懂不懂？回去好好問問父母吧，再不然請教老師也行，
別老是問說會不會讓對方掀桌還是罵高級髒話，先問問看你被別人亂搞你會不會爽，除非是被虐狂。

不知道我在罵什麼就請直接說出來，請不要用腦殘當藉口來讓我繼續罵。

----------


## 柴克

兩位....可以稍稍息怒一下嗎?
這裡並不是拿來互罵的地方喔^^~

關於之前的地方可不可以就先告一段落啦?
雖然我承認自己的角色被寫的亂七八糟是很讓人哭笑不得啦
但也沒必要這樣這樣一直怪罪下去嘛
相信每隻獸都會希望在發現做錯後可以得到對方的原諒
夜狼也都已經道歉了
事情就這樣先結束好嗎?
畢竟一直這樣互相傷害下去也不是辦法阿><~

大家都各退一步,繼續經營這個rp好嗎?
希望不會在看到雙方互罵的情形出現
(但並不代表可以出現一群獸在圍剿的情形喔XDDD)

ps.突然想起來!!之前用到"米契爾"的好像就是我吼.....
如果用的不適當了話...我道歉

----------


## Michile

嗯…lion，抱歉…好像嚇到你了^^;;

因為最主要的是他要用到我的角色也不先跟我商討一下，擅自決定…
就算沒有MSN也有短訊息可以用吧?
至於lion桑的情況，因為有跟我提到過會有要用到的場合，
所以我不會覺得有什麼問題，因為有做到最起碼的尊重。

我對事不對人，雖然不能說被我罵的一定不對，但事出必有因。
被罵過了，覺得自己有錯也得先想一想自己到底有沒有那個誠心道歉吧?



接下來我不想再多說些什麼，
夜狼看是要全部換成你自己的角色，或是乾脆一次解決到你會用完的時候，
因為我不喜歡寫一寫還要給別人操縱的感覺，你可以說我沒那文筆，因為那對我來說非常麻煩。

因為現在是這個態度讓我很不悅，承認錯誤也不見得是有心道歉，
而且之後事件也不是請求我繼續寫下去，而有種扔還給我繼續擺爛的感覺，
讓我不悅的是這點。



為什麼每次我要的東西，對別人來說都像難如登天？
明明是該是簡單的事，後續發展卻讓我很火。

----------


## 幻貓

無言‧‧‧‧‧
吵完了吧？

現在的重點不在於誰對誰錯
我希望的是這個RP能繼續下去

再強調一次，誰有理無理已經不是當前的重點！

以大體為重，目前我們花不少時間在爭吵角色控制權上，結果現在的RP進展到那個鳥地方去？

米契爾‧‧‧既然夜狼道過歉就沒事了，不要再花時間再打出責罵人的文章了，那些時間絕對有足夠的時間讓你把文章看完並思考下一步劇情怎麼走。夜狼過去固然有些過錯，但是罵一次就已經很夠了。你說你懶得看文章，那怎麼有時間打另一篇再度責備的文章？

夜狼‧‧‧知道了就記住這一次教訓，下次一定要記住：他人角色沒什麼把握掌控的很好時，就盡量不要貿然下去寫，風險很大。重要的是RP的主旨就是讓大家都有得玩，誰也沒有搶誰的戲份‧‧‧專注於自己的角色吧！你的文章中，其他人的出現只是點墨而已，最重要是你自己的發展

聽起來是在「訓斥」，但是再不這樣做，今年吵完了明年繼續吵。
我鄭重宣佈：夠了！

你說我像大人？我在裝成熟？其實不然。這只是第三者一個不得以所下的命令：一切都結束，繼續以開心的心情玩這個RP。這不是專屬的吵架版。

----------


## Michile

很抱歉，本來我想算了的。

不過算了吧，我要說的也都說完了，你說我可以拿這些時間來看文並回帖，
確實是如此，但我也說了，對我來說這件事還不算解決…雖然我一樣會繼續接寫RP，不管有沒有解決，只看我有沒有心情回文。

這是我的龜毛，我對尊重這檔事非常在意。



而且沒有被干擾到的角色本來就可以順利寫到之後的進度，
這在我看來，就像是無關連的路人說的風涼話一般無關緊要。

再說我們是參與者，以開通這個遊戲的主辦者而言，你那些話應該是由BOSS來說會比較站得住腳，尤其是以『命令』的語氣而論。

----------


## 夜月之狼

對RP的印象模糊 是因為這已經是幾個禮拜前的事了

我想開玩笑 但可能功力不到 請見諒

我是小鬼頭沒錯啊 請問哪裡讓你感覺我裝熟了?

為什麼會搞成這樣? 因為我腦殘 我說過了

所以造成目前這樣的局面

所以我和你道歉

我和你道歉

我和你道歉

所以我要再怎樣做你才會認為我有誠心?

網路上就是文字了 圖片我家沒那麼先進 自拍幾張做道歉姿勢的圖E給你

我不會!

我除了打個很抱歉之類的字眼 我還能做什麼?

打個一千次的對不起? 現在文書處理有複製和貼上的功能 弄出來你信嗎?

還是你要真人?

是不是要我選個良辰吉時 到府上

給大爺您磕三個響頭?

說很抱歉 我沒有尊重你?

我做錯事 這是無庸至疑的

而受害者是你 我是加害者

所以在這件事上 我認為你最大

你最大 懂嗎?大爺?

現在我心中的問題是 我到底要怎麼做 你才滿意

我已經試著來改正我的錯誤 我改了

我去吸收了我之前忽略的 關於米契爾的人設

我試著用我腦殘的大腦把它們消化 然後把我之前打出來的文更正

你滿意了嗎?

我說大爺您滿意了嗎?

你滿意我的更正了嗎?

你滿意了嗎?

不滿意的話 哪裡?

或是我別改了 全部一次改光光?

我現在真的不知道如何是好

我沒有請求你? 我沒有請你回來寫?

我殘缺的記憶裡依稀記著 我在另一版的新手介紹文裡

看到了你的留言 還請你不要生氣 回來吧

如果你認為這不是請求 我再花點時間想個亮麗點的請求文好嗎?

我‧沒‧有‧擺‧爛

我有改了 你看了嗎?

或是這就叫做擺爛? 我不太清楚擺爛的定義 告訴我?

如果我以上的猜測對你來說都是廢話 我真的腦殘

那 你到底在罵什麼?

接著 我可能說得不是很清楚明白

我說 我要最後一次用到米契爾的時間是星期六的晚上

而且第二天一大早馬上放人

在星期六晚上十點前 米契爾完全自由

牠要做什麼 你要讓牠做什麼 完全不會受我想用的約束 我保證

如果你要讓牠出征 沒空 憑空消失 有急事

沒關係 我會再想另一個方法來玩我的劇情

換句話說就是

"米契爾 如果你星期六晚上十點到第二天早上前可以的話 你能讓米契爾幫個忙嗎?"

就算你的劇情讓我不能用牠了 我又能說什麼?

那是你的人 你‧最‧大

再來 既然你那麼說了

那我就很清楚的說 現在的米契爾是完‧全‧自‧由

你要怎麼用就怎麼用

如果我改完的文章還是造成你的困擾的話

告訴我 和我說我要怎麼改

才能讓你順順利利地讓米契爾走正路

如果你想的話 米契爾晚上借我

你不爽 那就算了 我另外想辦法

或是你還是不爽 那就算了

等RP進行到晚上 我趕快把米契爾用完還你

從此我盡量不越俎代庖

反正我的設定就是 夜和月登場

想管別人也要先把自己弄好 不是嗎?

然後 這是我今天學到的 我想說的是

如果你要把你自己的人物放開給別人用 那就請你承擔一切的後果

沒錯 你會說你有一堆的設定 我沒看到是我的錯

但我路走偏是你能看見的 我不是黑箱秘密作業

我不是一天啪啪啪就把六七篇路會越走越歪的文給貼上來

當你看到我的路有偏的傾向時 是不是有想要來糾正我

或是和我說 別再做了 剩下的我自己來?

當我寫到米契爾的打鬥後 你極不滿意

那時你說了些什麼呢?

我一個剛會玩接寫故事的人戰戰兢兢地寫 生怕自己會捅簍子

然後發覺沒有人來罵我 沒有人說我做錯

最後我想大膽地寫 然後路走歪了點

還是沒有人來訓我 只是給點建議

最後我路走歪了 歪得亂七八糟一團亂

然後被罵個淒慘

你知道我因為這事的打擊有多大嗎?

(我現在的表現 就像一個被判死刑的少年對他的父母哭訴)

"為什麼你們當初沒有教好我?"

為什麼你當時不要糾正我?

為什麼不要禁我? 你就只是放牛吃草?

就只是站在一旁看著我 等待我會走正的那一天?

我不尊重你的時候 你有沒有任何反彈?

讓我知道 原來我沒有顧慮到你

你讓我認為你無所謂啊!

然後再以爆發的方式 讓我了解原來我之前的想法完全錯誤

其實你不是無所謂 你只是在忍耐 在忍我

讓我不知不覺地傷害到別人

這對我來說也是很難受的啊!

我從一開始就不尊重你到現在 你能在這中間和我說一下嗎?

能吧?

最後

我再為我的不尊重和沒禮貌和亂用你的人物向你道歉

你感覺到我有誠意了嗎?

(人生不能盡如人意 但求無愧於心

你就是很倒楣 碰上了我這個會讓你很火的人

但這不是我的錯 我把相同的相處模式套在別人身上 結果完全不同

這只能說 天註定 嗯?

你只要處理得無愧於心就好了

當然這件事也不會對你造成什麼愧疚的 是吧?)

[剛看到的歌詞

是我錯 沒把自己變成熟]

----------


## BOSS

停
...不要吵摟
到此為止

我今天跟大家討論了許多的事
已經大概知道要怎麼處理了

夜狼能給我你的MSN嗎
我們來討論一下OK?

----------


## Michile

嗯…不好意思，我確實罵得過火。
而且請求那是在另一個版，所以一時之間沒把記憶連接過來，這是我的失態，對不起。

我只是很不希望我們是以上對下的立場來看待這件事情，
而是以對等的立場，有什麼話就直接說出來，就只是這樣，這是我對你稱我大爺而火的原因。

只是我不能理解，為什麼別人給建議你也可以當做沒關係隨便你一樣的無視，所謂的建議不正是希望能改進的地方嗎？
這真的是我不了解的地方，為什麼一定要爆發了才知道要改進？



話我不想說重，只希望最後是平靜收場…
另外要謝謝你，你也讓我了解到，
不只是每個人表達的方式不一樣，誠意也是。

也許真的是我太苛求，但至少我得到了我要的東西了。

----------


## 幻貓

嗯‧‧‧好，兩方都肯退讓一步，幻獸之境就海闊天空
平靜下來吧！相信大家現在都在想下一步的劇情怎麼走
大家再繼續開心的玩下去吧！希望這個RP帶給我們的不是悲慘記憶而是快樂回憶！

TO 米契爾：
你說的對，也許我講這些話有點站不住腳，但我只是純粹希望大家不要再胡鬧下去。

TO 夜狼：
好吧，現在該你息怒了‧‧‧每個人都退一步，這次的事就記住，但往後千萬不要為此而心存芥蒂。

呼~〈滿身大汗〉

----------


## 夜月之狼

巴茲:

笨狼從沒用過即時通之類的東西啊〒▽〒

看別人用怎麼看都看不懂

而且一用當機頻率超高

用怕了=3=

(為了當機和妹妹們火了好幾次~"~)

不過MSN家裡沒用過 也沒看人用過

去哪註冊啊?=3=

試試看 搞不好不會當~"~

幻貓:

嗯......

笨狼會平靜的

抱歉帶給大家這樣的風波......

至於芥蒂 短時間是一定會有的(據說我是心靈脆弱的一群?XD 當初被圍毆的陰影到現在還沒消去 這一類的事[爭執或打架]現在特別敏感)

笨狼盡量不表現出來

米契爾:

那是我的錯了 再次抱歉

我想 以後功夫沒到家 就不要強出頭了

現在你可以不要生氣 繼續寫了嗎?

大哥~~~〒▽〒(抓手搖)

當我沒說過我要借人物的事

不用顧慮我 完全自由發揮

米契爾要怎麼走完全看你

我已經想好很多條路了=3=

不過可能會借到其他人的人物

看情況啦~

大概有借米契爾(米契爾).炎遺(瘋虎).前田(幻貓).巴茲(巴茲)和乾脆自己來的幾條路

到時我再問問看吧~"~

現在就這樣了~

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~我的人物可以借你!^口^~
只是最基本的設定不要改~~其他都可以發揮哩~XD

----------


## Michile

所以我正在想劇情啊…
還有請不要叫我大哥…(－▽－)"|||

關於巴茲接寫到，又是出怪物作亂的任務…
這次內容打算不是要予以殲滅，而是有其他任務條件…先把突然想到的圖案貼上來給大家看看，柴克(Lion)和月見草(貓頭鷹)看過~

因為提到是上次的地點附近，應該是森林場地…
打算把身份當做是精靈的靈魂體以自己的意識具現化，出現與人類交流或是玩鬧，或單純只是『搗蛋』讓路過的人會很困擾…

----------


## BGs

如果無法使用即時通訊軟體，那麼在有疑問的時候可以用電子郵件聯絡；再不然，傳私人訊息吧(論壇的其中一項功能)。
雖然說方便性較差(與即時通比起來)，不過卻也蠻實在的。若對於自己所寫的內容有所疑慮(或存在無法肯定是否會產生衝突的劇情)，在發表之前就必須斟酌讓RP中其他有關的玩家過目；除非為了製造驚喜(或是其他種種的不確定性──或許能夠增加RP的樂趣)，能夠賭博的時候最好還是不要擲出骰子。
這是我的想法，雖然我自己卻是時常無法達到如此……
----------
話題轉到資料設定：
目前課程分配原則 [取自幻貓在故事第十頁發表]
分成上午、下午、晚上三個時段，每個時段有兩節課 
一星期內要修滿25堂，空堂最多五堂〈有空堂寫沒有〉 
社團在禮拜六，時間自訂〈每個社團時間都可以不一樣〉 
星期天的去向別忘了說~ 
必修：戰技〈3節〉、魔法〈4節〉、歷史〈2節〉、地理〈2節〉、軍訓〈1節〉、語言〈2節〉←←節數可多不可少，如前田自行增加一節魔法課 
選修：烹飪、自然〈又分生物、化學、物理、地科、天文〉、體育、童軍〈野地求生〉、詠唱魔法、武器製作、防具製作‧‧‧‧‧

我所想的：
剛入學的時候，大家在知能方面的程度與現實世界中做比較應該算是小學中、高年級階段吧。基礎課程當然是必修的(為了建立未來專修的能力)，像是物理、化學、地科、數學、體育、語言；還有偏向制度方面的歷史、地裡、律法制度……
學院專攻前的選修：
[魔法部]魔法概論、唱魔法、信仰與魔法力的建立…
[化學部]研究法、研究史、化學部地形介紹…
[戰技部]武術概論、武具與防具介紹、戰略史、軍訓(好像和童軍很接近)…
[機械部]機械構造概論、物理傷害治療…
共通：醫療術、能的基礎研究…

而既然有[學院]的分派，那倒不一定要每個人都在四大學院達到專精的地步。
如此一來，個人對自己特別鍾意的學院也會產生認同與歸屬感；越高年級，分化的現象也應該會越明顯。

(part 1)(意思是說還沒有結束……)

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~這次打的文有點少說= ="""
恩...這次的文中的果實是那精靈所謂的信嗎@口@?
恩~~~那是要如何開以及信上應該是寫什麼勒@@?

----------


## Michile

嗯…過幾天再沒人續寫再由我接手吧@@?

話說，我打算讓這次的任務歡樂一點XD
至於『信』是什麼？要怎麼開？有很多種可能…可以很驚人也可以很惡搞…
要能夠讓人猛然發覺：『對喔!!原來還有這種方式…』就成功了XD

另外會發生什麼，會連接到哪些情節…可能還要再思考一會…先這樣：3

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~那我看看可不可以在明天趕完哩~~
如果我沒有發文的話~~~~那小米~~~就交給你哩~~~炸

----------


## 柴克

RP又開始在跑囉~~^^~
但不知道是啥原因...
有些獸好像還沒回來的說= =

要怎麼辦呢??
就這樣直接接下去?
或是努力的將那些傢伙拉回來?

----------


## 亞熱帶企鵝

各位大大安...
我...可以一起嗎?
偶爾出現的腳色@@"

----------


## Michile

有想玩長期，就寫吧：P
不過應該會很辛苦便是^^;

如果沒把握寫長期的，也可以在一段時間內參與，
等到沒辦法或是不想再進行遊戲的時候，再將自己的角色寫到告一個段落的部份，如為了共同目的或利益而暫時在一起的人們或是其他之類。

大概就這樣吧：P

----------


## BOSS

(。。) 

(。。:.;: 

(。 .:.;:.;:… 

(。...:.;::..;::: .:.;: 

(...:.;:: 

(╬皿╬)

囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧 -這是分隔線- 囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧

野疆跟狼版合併了耶~!

我好久沒接了XD

----------

